# Any feedback on the Fluval CO2 20 or 88 mini kits ?



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Fluval CO2 20 Mini Pressurized CO2 kit

How long do the little cylinders last ?

Please don't push the DIY - I failed miserably at that  Tried it on 2 tanks, not sure what I did wrong, but it was not a good thing in the end.


----------



## k2x5 (Mar 12, 2008)

What size tank do you want to put it on?



HOWsMom said:


> Fluval CO2 20 Mini Pressurized CO2 kit
> 
> How long do the little cylinders last ?
> 
> Please don't push the DIY - I failed miserably at that  Tried it on 2 tanks, not sure what I did wrong, but it was not a good thing in the end.


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

I ran it very successfully on a 20gallon tank for about 6 months.

I was using roughly 1 canister a month. The only issue that I ran into was that the first time i installed a cylinder i didnt tighten it enough and the entire cylinder leaked out over night.

I only got rid of it after i upgraded to a full 20lb co2 setup.


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

I'd just put your money into a paintball system. The fluval is nice and easy, but the refills are far too expensive. Now, if you could use the cheap 90g cylinders for paintball, that would be a different story.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Tell me more about this "paintball" system please. 

Tanks are 2x 5.5 gallon, and 1x 30 gallon.

I was thinking about the Fluval 20 for at least one of the 5.5 gallons.


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's the paintball thread. Think there may be one on these boards too, but this one has a lot more posted
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/115850-paintball-co2-injection-diy-setup-tons.html

I didn't realize your tanks were that small though, so it's probably overkill. For 5 gallon tanks, the Fluval would probably be alright, as you wouldn't be spending all that much on refills.

I know you don't want to hear it, but I'd honestly consider trying DIY again. It's actually ridiculously simple. The only way to really screw it up is to either add the yeast into water that's too hot, or by having a leak in the system.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Antoine Doinel said:


> The only way to really screw it up is to either add the yeast into water that's too hot, or by having a leak in the system.


I had one that leaked on me - and the odour from it was not pleasant 
(I don't drink - the alcohol-y smell just about did me in.)


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh that paintball set-up doesn't look too hard (though the prices are WAY off of what they'd cost here I'm sure (I'm seeing $40+ for a 20-24oz CO2 tank at the only local place I can think of that would sell them).

That might be a good idea in the long run for my 30g if I ever upgrade the lighting in it to the point CO2 would be needed.


----------

